# Ice Fishing Rod and Gear Cases Now in the Store



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've added some new products to the store for storing rods and ice fishing gear. Pretty slick units I must say:

Ice Fishing Rod and Gear Cases

FYI


----------

